
Time Might Only Exist in Your Head - dr_
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/arrow-of-time/
======
DougN7
Pretty sure mountains erode regardless of what I think or perceive...

~~~
kevinwang
from the article: "And to be clear, it’s not whether time exists, but what
direction it moves. "

~~~
shirro
Also not from a physicist but another random loon with a theory of everything
trying to sell pseudo science bullshit to the uncritical masses with the help
of an uncritical and uneducated media.

------
shirro
Psuedoscience.

